# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: ارتباط بخش frontend و backend در پروژه های انگولار

## fahimeh1512

با سلام و خسته نباشید
سوال من اینه که آیا پروژه های انگولار با هر زبان سمت سروری قابل پیاده سازی و ارتباط هستن؟ یعنی فرقی نمیکنه من کد سرور رو با چی پیاده سازی کنم؟ php، node js، asp یا چیزهای دیگه؟
ضمنا من سرچ میکنم سمپل هایی که پیدا میکنم رو نمیتونم کامل اجرا کنم
مثلا میخوام crud بنویسم چندین تا سمپل با node js و php پیدا کردم ولی تو قسمت ارتباط با سرورش مشکل دارم. یعنی نمیتونم مثلا به داده هام فیلدی اضافه کنم یا چیزی از دیتابیس بخونم
میشه یه منبعی که قدم به قدم مراحل ارتباط این دو بخش رو توضیح داده معرفی کنید؟
با تشکر

----------


## fahimeh1512

جالبه هر سوالی در مورد انگولار میپرسم کسی جواب نمیده!
مشکل از چیه دوستان؟ سوال من مشکلی داره یا تو این فروم نباید مطرح کنم یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## SCoder

مثال کامل https://appdividend.com/2018/01/21/a...ample-scratch/

----------


## fahimeh1512

ببخشید میشه نحوه ارتباط mongodb و express api رو با انگولار برام توضیح بدید؟ من هربار میام سراغ انگولار هرچی سرچ میکنم و آموزش های مختلف رو تست میکنم به نتیجه نمیرسم دوباره ولش میکنم.  :ناراحت: 
اصلا نمیدونم وقتی این ها رو نصب کنم باید انگولار رو تو همون پوشه mongodb نصب کنم یا هرجا بخوام میتونم. خواهشا یکی واسم شفاف سازی کنه؟
با زبان های سروری دیگه هم میشه انگولار و پیاده سازی کرد؟

----------

